# New Climber, what to get?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I plan on getting a new climber this season. I don't really was to spend a ton but I do not want some bulky junk either. What is everyone using this year? Summit, Lone Wolf, Gorilla? I want something light weight and easily carried but not super expensive. I might just break down and get one from Lone Wolf but if there are some cheaper comparable ones I would love to hear about them. This plan on using my compound and crossbow out of.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

FWIW....I've been using the Summit Goliath. I tried the Summit Viper but it was a tad small for me. I like to be able to spin around in the stand for off angle shots or just lay back and relax while waiting for daylight.

I've seen a few on Craigslist for N Michigan.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a summit python I've used for years and love it.It has the shooting rail that goes up for gun hunting and down for bow.Don't believe that make that model any longer but the summits grip the tree real well.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a couple of the older Ol Mans and like them, but they are a little heavy for long trucks......for those I have a Viper which is very comphy but I don't like how far off your back it is.....if you are walking across a field or open woods, but when you get into thick areas it tends to be a pain.....Mack


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Get a big one, with the extra room youll be glad you did.

Check out www.treewalkertreestands.com

I got one of these and love it.You can do a all day sit no problem.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Last fall I found an Ol Man on Craigslist. That net seat is a DREAM!!

I've also heard good things about Summit Viper. 

Keep watchin the trading post on here as well as Craigslist and you'll see people selling great climbers at great prices.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't used the other climbers mentioned but I absolutely love my lone wolf. Extremely quiet and I feel safe in any type tree I choose. Money well spent. Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

